# Dentist in Cairo



## lunavita

Hello,

Can someone tell me about a good dentist in Cairo.

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

lunavita said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone tell me about a good dentist in Cairo.
> 
> Thanks


Cairo is huge city... What part of Cairo are you talking about?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Chill

I've heard that there are "good" dentists in Maadi. Perhaps try the community services association (CSA) in Maadi website, they might be able to tell you some ideas too.


----------



## gerhardme1954

There are very good dentists in Maadi, in fact, I though they were much better than I had back home, and a lot cheaper! It seems that I would be advertising if I gave you the name of the one I go to regularly, as needed, so sorry about that...


----------



## gerhardme1954

*Dentist*



lunavita said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone tell me about a good dentist in Cairo.
> 
> Thanks


Try the Dental Group in Maadi. Very professional, and great service. 02-25213169


----------



## mogg

The one I use speaks good english though receptionist not so good english :-0 hes worked in the UK and has really be a life saver and he's not too price and clean he's nest to bed and bath road 9 number 0123699967 I know at least 3 expats who think he's great not including myself.


----------

